# Taz throwing up



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Taz threw up on Thursday and then again yesterday when I got home from work. I held her evening meal until about 11:00 and let her sleep in the bed with me. She woke me up about 3:30 this morning throwing up again. Other than the throwing up she doesnot act sick. I took her to the vet this morning. They said the incision from being spayed on Tuesday looked great. No fever. Belly felt tense. They did an xray and saw nothing but inflammation. She got a shot for inflamation and pain and another for nausea. Vet toldme to continue feeding her as I normally do and let's wait and see what happens. She ate when we got back home but not very enthusiastically. She weighed 3.4 lbs the day of surgery and 3.3 lbs today. Has anyone else had any problems like this after a spay?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor girl! Odie wasn't vomiting after her spay, but she was REALLY sick. Extreme diarrhea, wouldn't eat or drink, losing weight, the whole nine yards. I was calling the vet daily, and giving her pedialyte to help her stay hydrated and had to withhold her food for a day. Following my mother-in-law's advice, I tried giving her straight pumpkin and yam. It really helped calm her stomach down and her stools were becoming more solid immediately. I don't know if this helps with vomiting too, but maybe worth a shot? It really saved the day. 

Our vet said that it was normal after a spay, as long as it didn't continue for long. How long has it been since she was spayed?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

She was spayed on Tuesday. Other than being sore she was okay on Wednesday. Throwing up started on Thursday. Poops look normal butless than usual.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hoping Taz is feeling better after getting her pain/nausea meds...


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, she is. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww I hope she gets better soon. When I had Zoe spayed she acted normal when I brought her home no sickness. I guess it affects dogs differently.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awwww. I hope she feels better soon. I know that the anesthetic can sometimes throw a dog's body for a whirlwind. Hopefully it won't continue for too much longer!


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

Is she taking antibiotics and/ or pain meds? My little Maia was spayed and her brother were neutered on the same day, and her brother was throwing up due to the antibiotics. The vet had to give him something different that his stomach could handle.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

How is Taz today? I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

She is better. She slept most of yesterday. I guess it was the painmeds but I think it was good for her. She has stopped throwing up pretty much, just one small episode. She refused her normal food today so I gave her some canned food and she ate it. She perked up after that. Maybe her mouth is sore from the two teeth that were pulled, I don't know, but she does feel better. Thank you for asking!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I am glad to hear she is doing better today. I bet it was the pain meds.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Freeda had the same problem, took her 3-5 days 2 be perky and back to herself again. She wasnt very hungry or happy after i can imagine its cause of the pain, she got really shakie after and mainly wanted 2 rest! Glad to hear ur baby is better!!! I must say thow i dont know if this happens 2 all girls that get fixed, but my freeda has endless hunger since that. So i kinda have 2 watch her cause she will eat anything and everything she sees down lol


----------

